
Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson, Kindle edition on sale for $1.99 - matthewlmcclure
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FC11A6/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=httpwwwmatt0e-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B000FC11A6&adid=15WMCPTVSA0SERT4ZRX1
======
chrisbennet
Perhaps my favorite book. When trading book recommendations with my friends
the conversation will often go like this: "It's very good [the book in
question], not "Cryptonomicon. good", but I think you'll like it."
Cryptonomicon is a "10" on the book scale.

